# Green Goddess Dressing



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

Green Goddess Dressing 

1 cup mayonnaise
1/2 cup sour cream
1 1/2 tablespoon snipped fresh parsley
2 teaspoons chopped fresh chives - chopped 
1/4 cup minced green onions with tops
2 tablespoons lemon juice or wine vinegar
4 anchovy fillets, minced 
1/2 clove garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon salt, optional
1 dash ground pepper

In food processor bowl; add all ingredients and process till well chopped and combined. Cover and chill if not using immediately.


----------



## blissful (Jul 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Green Goddess Dressing
> 
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> ...



I'm making this tomorrow, with buttermilk instead of sour cream because it's what I have in the house. 
I just need to sneak out to the onions and get some green onion tops. OH I love this dressing!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 27, 2012)

Glad you like it Bliss


----------



## blissful (Jul 27, 2012)

msmofet said:


> Glad you like it Bliss



thank you for posting it.
3 years seems like a long time to wait for a response to a post. Yes?
We have to talk more often.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 27, 2012)

Ooh, love Green Goddess dressing!  How'd I miss this?

Thanks MsM!


----------



## blissful (Jul 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> Ooh, love Green Goddess dressing!  How'd I miss this?
> 
> Thanks MsM!



I always feel like more of a goddess when I dip my cucumber slices in this dressing. 
I'm not telling 'you know who', it has anchovies in it. He'll never know.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 27, 2012)

Thanks! I don't make creamy dressings often, but Green Goddess was one of my favs when my parents owned a restaurant. I will use buttermilk instead of sour cream as well (and homemade mayo)!


----------



## msmofet (Jul 27, 2012)

You're welcome everyone.

I use buttermilk for my homemade ranch dressing. I will have to try buttermilk or 1/2 sour cream and 1/2 buttermilk next time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Jul 27, 2012)

Sounds wonderful, msmofet! Copied and pasted.  I love green goddess dressing.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2012)

Cheryl J said:


> Sounds wonderful, msmofet! Copied and pasted. I love green goddess dressing.


 Thank you


----------



## buckytom (Jul 28, 2012)

hey, you snuck one past us in '09, mofet.

belated thanks. copied and saved for a future attempt. this sounds so good.


----------



## msmofet (Jul 28, 2012)

buckytom said:


> hey, you snuck one past us in '09, mofet.
> 
> belated thanks. copied and saved for a future attempt. this sounds so good.


 LOL I didn't sneak. No one noticed. 

welcome and thank you.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jul 28, 2012)

This sounds very tasty, thank you for sharing MM


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 28, 2012)

Buon Giorno, 

Thanks for posting this 1920s San Francisco salad dressing recipe, which is named after a show called The Green Goddess, which starred a British Actor, George Arliss. The Chef, Philipp Roemer of the Palace Hotel´s Restaurant Maxfield´s was the creator of the original recipe.

I have to use Greek Sour Natural Yogurt, as we do not have sour cream here, and I make my own Mayonnaise as I am allergic to bottled. 

I like anchovy, celery, radishes and of course tarragon, chive and parsley in mine.

Love it, I usually prepare it for a dip with freshly caught shrimps from the Adriatic and squid. 

Glad you posted it.
Thanks, have nice wkend.
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## Addie (Jul 28, 2012)

A very dear friend of mine gave me this recipe when she gave me the recipe for Funeral Chicken. Mix Green Goddess dressing with a can of jellied cranberry sauce and bake chicken parts in it.

She calls it Funeral Chicken because it is the dish she always makes when she has to take a dish to someone's home after a funeral.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 28, 2012)

We use more garlic and our friends, who love it, call it http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208 It makes a great dip too.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208


----------



## blissful (Jul 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> We use more garlic and our friends, who love it, call it http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f11/garlic-dressing-of-doom-67809.html#post930208 It makes a great dip too.



Very funny. I like recipes with interesting names--Garlic Dressing of Doom. Something I won't forget.


----------



## kadesma (Jul 28, 2012)

I like to add cream cheese, several other cheeses that melt well and put into San Francisco sour dough brush the outsides with evoo and put into a paninni press and grill also some tarragon the the mix of cheeses is great.
kades


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

Sounds fabulous, thank you 



msmofet said:


> Green Goddess Dressing
> 
> 1 cup mayonnaise
> 1/2 cup sour cream
> ...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Aug 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I like to add cream cheese, several other cheeses that melt well and put into San Francisco sour dough brush the outsides with evoo and put into a paninni press and grill also some tarragon the the mix of cheeses is great.
> kades



I like the sound of this, thanks Kades


----------

